# Insuring 2 Cars!



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

hi, got a question regarding car insurance that could do with some advice on. Ive got a new car on the way in the next 12 weeks estimated. I have the money to pay the deposit so told dealer im not bothered about PX and I can sell it privately to get that bit more money. 

How do you go on when the two cars overlap? im in that fortunate position to not have to sell till the new one arrives (could be earlier as the saleman said theres one being built in my colour in april) Insurance runs out on 4th of June, Clio is also going to need MOT'ing for this date, plus 12months will make selling easier. I want to drive the new one but im gonna need the Clio insured for test drives. is there any good way to cover the old one for a week or two till its sold?

Ideas are much appreciated

Thanks Christian


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ask your current insurers to effect a change of vehicle to your new car and then provide "cover pending sale" on the old car for a week or two. This is usually the most cost effective way. 

Failing that, you can always arrange temporary cover for a week to two online on one of the dayinsure type sites.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Ask your current insurers to effect a change of vehicle to your new car and then provide "cover pending sale" on the old car for a week or two. This is usually the most cost effective way.
> 
> Failing that, you can always arrange temporary cover for a week to two online on one of the dayinsure type sites.


Thanks for the advice. I'll try and do that pending sale thing, I'm with quotemehappyhappy and it's all online I think so presume sending a message is the way to go. See how helpful they are, I think you can speak to someone if you really have to. But presume having less people is what makes them considerably cheaper.


----------

